# Don't mix 2060 supers!



## cine.chris (Feb 6, 2021)

Every time that I put these two nearly identical 2060s together, things go sideways.
I separated them last spring, they were locked into exceedingly low point WUs.
For the same reason, low PPD lock-in, I'd been watching them.
Points dropped & I found these two guys locked-up at 99.99%.
Then the system was locked-up completely at the console.  Remote access showed the two in a 99.99% death grip.
I was able to pause folding remotely & issue a reboot.  Surprisingly, I didn't lose either completed work unit.
The siblings have now separated again, leading new productive lives as 2M PPD folders.


----------

